# Woods-n-Water Weekend...Imlay City



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sept 5-7. The Lions Den restaurant could be a good place to meet. I believe that there is a beer tent also. For a donation to this site, I could find a few spots to pitch a tent or park a camper.

L & O


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Come one, Come all...buy a book!  

I'll have a booth again this year...stop by and shoot the bull for a bit! Show special on the book is $15.00...


----------



## Hawker (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll be there Sunday at the Michigan Hawking Club booth.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Hawker,
Do you think your bird would be interesed in a woodchuck dinner ? I've got one that has to go. 

L & O


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

once again i will be there at the deer clover booth saturday and sunday. stop by and say hi.


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I'll be there Sun with my son, Sat we're at the Pt. Moullie Duck Show.....


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Looks like this may be the first one I have to miss... That's the weekend we're moving.

Slim possibility I can make it on Sunday; if I do, I'll be sure to stop and say howdy to all members.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I'll be there with the Away crew, see yah all then


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bump


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

what time do the gates open tomorrow?

thanks


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

It looks like I'll be there with the family Sunday afternoon. I'll stop by all the booth and say HI.

Neal


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sat. hours are 10-7.
Sun. hours are 10-5.


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

I got to go there today...what a day. The good news is a got a new Golden ret. puppy, her name is Isabel. Its been almost a year that we had to put our other golden down ( cancer ). The bad news is while me were turning left out of there I went about 200' and some lady back out of her driveway right into me Hit my right rear tire and cut it wide open. Small dent in the "Q" panel. Is it me or did it feel like summer today LOL man, it got warm today. Did M-S have a booth there? did see any. All in all it was a good day............


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

was nice to see liver and onions and wild bil, saw big ed at the qdma booth, was that you with the state police boys and the white car on the wrecker and the people on the curb?


----------



## rrbuckmaster (Nov 4, 2000)

Nope, blue mini van and the officer was a local. Really nice guy, my new puppy wanted to go with him !!!


----------

